# Countdown mir mehreren Eigenschaften



## head321 (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo
 Eigentlich habe ich ja schon ein bisschen Ahnung von Javascript aber ein Countdown JS bringe ich einfach nicht zusammen  
 Ich bräuchte bitte 2 JS Countdowns. Einen für ne extra Seite und einen für den Header der Seite

 Der Erste Countdown:
 - Das Zeitformat sollte MMD:HH:MM:SS (Monat, Tage, Stunden, Minuten und Sekunden)
 - Nachdem der Countdown abgelaufen ist, soll ein Text oder Link erscheinen

 Der zweite Countdown:
 - Zeitformat HH:MM (Stunden, Minuten)
 - Nach ablaufen des Scripts soll er wieder von vorne anfangen, denn das Script soll die Stunden und Minuten zum nächsten Wochenende zählen 

 Und ist es irgendwie möglich, wenn ein Countdown abgelaufen ist, dass ein anderer anfängt?

 Sry für die vielen Fragen aber ich wollte nur einen Thread eröffnen 
 Danke für Antworen


----------



## con-f-use (15. Januar 2005)

Ich sag nur eins: Forensuche

   Erster Coundown:
    Du musst eigentlich nur diesen Coundown vor mir ein wenig abwandeln (halt noch nen if abzweig für die Tage reinmachen). Das mit den Monaten ist schwachsinn, weil du dann wahrscheinlich ein ewig langs script haben würdest.

   Zweiter Countdown:
 Der ist etwas komplizierter, da du irgentwie das Datum des nächsten Wochenanfangs vorher ausrechnen musst, hab jetzt nicht die Zeit mir zu überlegen wie, aber vielleicht ist ja schonmal jemand anders hier im Forum auf das Problem gestoßen und kann was dazu sagen. 
 Neu starten lassen in dem Sinne brauchst du ihn eigentlich nicht, weil du einfach nur das neue Wochenende ausrechnen musst, wenn er abgelaufen ist.

   Uhr aus dem anderen Tread:
 Was deine Uhr aus dem anderen Thread angeht, so ist das eigentlich das gleiche wie ein Coundown vom Script her nur halt dass du nicht abziehst sondern addierst (also "sec++ statt sec--) und dass du als Ausgangswert für sec keine Datumsrefferens sondern einfach getTime() verwendest.

 Ich weiß das klingt jetzt unverständlich, aber wenn du dir das Script von oben Anschaust wird dir ein Licht aufgehen. Ansonsten frag nochmal hier im Thread.


----------



## benjamin_1291 (7. März 2005)

*Re: Countdown*

Hallo

Bräuchte dringend einen einfachen Countdown.
Habe leider noch keine erfahrung mit Scrips also sollte er möglichst einfach sein. Er muss nur Minuten anzeigen, das genügt mir schon.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Bemühungen

BB


----------



## con-f-use (7. März 2005)

Keine Ahnung, ob es das ist, was du willst, aber du hast ja auch nicht gerade genau beschrieben, was der Coundown machen soll. Das hab ich auf jedenfall in meiner ScriptKiste gefunden: 
	
	
	



```
<html><head>
   
   <script type="text/javascript"><!--
   	function cntdown(sec,target) {
   		s=sec;
   		d = Math.floor(s / 86400)
   		h = Math.floor((s % 86400) / 3600);
   		m = Math.floor((s % 3600) / 60);
   		s = s % 60;
   		display = 
   			((d>0)?leadzero(d)+':':'')+
   			((h>0)?leadzero(h)+':':'')+
   			((m>0)?leadzero(m)+':':'')+
   			((s>0)?leadzero(s):'');
 		if (document.getElementById) { document.getElementById(target).innerHTML = display; }
   		else if (document.all) { eval('document.all.'+target).innerHTML = display; }
   		else if (document.layers) {
   			 document.layers[target].document.clear();
   			 document.layers[target].document.write(display);
   			 document.layers[target].document.close();
   		}
   		setTimeout('cntdown('+(sec-1)+',\''+target+'\')',999);
   	}
   
   	function leadzero(number) {
   		return(number<10) ? '0' + number.toString() : number;
   	}
   //--></script>
   
   </head><body onLoad="cntdown(22222,'countdown')">
   
   <script type="text/javascript"><!-- 
   	if(document.layers) document.write('<layer id="countdown"></layer>');
   	else document.write('<div id="countdown"></div>');
   //--></script>
   
   </body></html>
```
      Funktioniert auch mit uralt-Browsern.


----------



## Cloud Delacroix (18. Mai 2005)

Hi, hab eine ähnliche Frage, und mich extra deswegen registriert.

Und zwar hätte Ich gern einen Countdown in meiner Foren-Signatur. Der muss nicht sekündlich aktualisiert werden, auch wenn das natürlich noch besser wäre...oO
Aber es würde schon reichen wenn das ganze bei jedem Laden der Seite aktualisiert wird.
Mein Problem ist das Ich keinerlei Ahnung vom scripten hab, und noch weniger vom programmieren. Wäre echt gut wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke schonmal.^^


----------



## con-f-use (18. Mai 2005)

In 90% der Foren ist JavaScript aus gutem Grund in Beiträgen und Signaturen nicht zulässig und wird einfach ignoriert. Bist du dir sicher, dass dein Wunschforum JavaScript in Signaturen erlaubt? Wenn nein, kannst du dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit deine Idee schonmal aus dem Kopf schlagen.


----------



## Cloud Delacroix (18. Mai 2005)

Ich weiss das jemand das bei uns im Board in seiner Sig hatte. Da stand halt kein Countdown drin, sondern was er grade hört, als letztes gehört hat und solche Sachen. Deswegen war Ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das so ein Countdown möglich sein müsste.
Hier mal ein Link wie er etwa sein sollte...
http://na.square-enix.com/dvd/ff7ac/
Um genau zu sein, das is der den Ich will...^^


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Mai 2005)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Countdown und sem Anzeigen dynamischer Infos liegt darin, dass diese Infos(z.B. aktuelle IP, gehörter Titel etc.)  in einer Grafik dargestellt werden können, ...sie Ändern sich dann aber nicht mehr, sobald die Grafik geladen wurde.

Ein Countdown jedoch muss sich weiterhin ändern.
Da der von dir verlinkte Countdown in Flash ist, hättest du, wie du bereits im PHP-Board lesen konntest, die Möglichkeit, halt einen Flash-Countdown zu verwenden, sofern in der Signatur Flash erlaubt ist.
Skripte sind garantiert nicht erlaubt, und eine Möglichkeit, mit der man bspw. serverseitig animierte GIFs erzeugen kann, ist mir nicht bekannt...was eine weitere theoretische Möglichkeit wäre.

Sollte also Flash erlaubt sein, dann frage im Flash-Board nach, wenn du wissen willst, wie man einen solchen Countdown erstellt.... ist kein Flash erlaubt: Vergiss es.


----------



## Cloud Delacroix (19. Mai 2005)

Also, der Admin meint Ich soll es versuchen, könnte klappen. Sollte aber nicht größer als 150, 160 kb sein.

Ich frag dann mal in eurem Flashboard nach, Danke für die Hilfe.^^


----------

